# How To Mount Wheelie Bars To A 4 Gear Aurora Chassis



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So none of my 4 gear chassis will stay planted on the Drag Strip cause they have too much torque!! And who has 30 Dragster bodies laying around? No one so I tried getting the wheelie bars going on the 4 gear. 

This pic shows a standard 4 gear with a pick up shoe attached to the gear plate hold down screw. Works but believe it or not, there is a ton of flex in the shoe and needs to be a mm ot 2 off the track surface to work. Not that good with a plastic set up like my home track.

Now the other chassis, I drilled 2 holes just a tad smaller than my 1.2 mm solid brass rod, kinda pressed it into the chassis and it's actually not into the rear gear housing. Just barely see it in there. The gear moves right over the bars so with a little epoxy, not sure where to put it just yet, I think this will work.

What do you guys think? Anyone ever do this with good success?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Did my first proto-type on one of my faster 4 gear chassis. It's alittle long but that wont hurt it one bit. Works great and I will start tomorrow doing it to a few others.

Notice in the middle shot you can see the tires aren't jammed all the way on the rim. If they are jammed all the way on it will drive on top of the rail. Or even worse, it will jump on and off the rail and deslot.

You have to always place em on a piece of track I can hold up and inspect the entire chassis positon on a track.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow Joe neat Mercury Cougar body..














Oh sometimes I even crack myself up. Harr Harr Harr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ctsvowner said:


> Wow Joe neat Mercury Cougar body..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!:roll:


----------

